# OM vs LDX



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I've narrowed my choice on a new conventional rod to match with a 525Mag to either an OM 12'(3-6 oz) or a Breakaway LDX 13'(3-5 oz.).Which is the better deal or are they similar?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*weight*

how much weight are you planning on throwing ?

I have the OM rod and it's probably underrated ... if you are throwing 3-4 oz the LDX is a better match .... if it's 4-8 the OM is the ticket ....

They are nothing alike in my book ... I have a HDX and like it and I also like the OM 12' 3-6 oz


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

can't give a review on the OM because i don't have one. 

But the LDX is a great rod w/ a sweet spot around 4ounces. this is probably the best rod i've owned after the xsra 1084-2. i also use the LDX for plugging mackerel and blues on the surf.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Where can I buy an LDX?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Steve Dupree said:


> Where can I buy an LDX?


go to randy's bait and tackle he has a sponser link below


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.randysbaitshack.com/

here is the link


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

http://breakawayusa.com/

nick is an excellent guy, great customer service. he owns the breakawayusa w/c produces the LDX.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

where else can you find Breakaway rods at md and virginia tackle shops?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> where else can you find Breakaway rods at md and virginia tackle shops?


iunno, but try calling the breakawayusa shop and ask for nick and ask him if you can get free shipping, sometimes he gives free shipping.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Randys Baitshack....priced to sell....cheaper than anywhere else youll find them


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Randys Baitshack....priced to sell....cheaper than anywhere else youll find them




/agreed


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Steve.*

You know...I almost never chime in on these posts. I may not even have any business doing so as I have never owned either rod. (although I've thrown both to some extent)- So I think I may hold some worth to a debate.

I dont know about any similarities except that they are both fishing rods?......

They are both built different.- One with cork grips, one without; And both reel seats are not equal distance from the butt. You'll need to get both in your hands and get the feel for what's better.

One's thirteen feet, One's twelve. You'll need to get the feel of both of them at those lengths to see which one suits your style better.

Like I said, Maybe I shouldn't have chimed in but one's preference over the other might not be the right way to go. See which one suits your needs. Also, dont limit yourself to just those two.

I mean, boith company's make differetn rods such as breakaway's HDX and LDX. VS Ocean Master and their Cape Point Special.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Steve Dupree said:


> I've narrowed my choice on a new conventional rod to match with a 525Mag to either an OM 12'(3-6 oz) or a Breakaway LDX 13'(3-5 oz.).Which is the better deal or are they similar?


I have both and enjoy using them. They really are different in the way they cast and feel. My go-to has become the LDX with a 525 or an ABU Rocket. It is lighter and will throw 5 and bait quite well. Down here in SENC 5oz. usually will do just fine. I have found that if I need more hold I can use one of the Sputniks in 5 oz and get the same or better hold than a traditional 8 oz. The LDX is also much lighter than the OM Light, but on the other side of the coin is is also 100 bucks more $$. I did notice that Randy had the OM's on sale for something like $89. 

What Firespider said makes a lot of sense. Go out and look at both and if possible cast both before you decide.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

The new fangled reel seat on the OM CPS sucks.
A 525 mounted will wobble, I use the reel clamp with mine. I hate that reel seat...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*have both*

THe OM is the better weight and bait rod for any application requiring at least 5 oz to hold, The LDX is the better lure rod for smoking a 3 or 4 oz stingsilver on out there.

Depends on what your main use is going to be, as others have said, the rods really are two different animals.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> THe OM is the better weight and bait rod for any application requiring at least 5 oz to hold, The LDX is the better lure rod for smoking a 3 or 4 oz stingsilver on out there.
> 
> Depends on what your main use is going to be, as others have said, the rods really are two different animals.


I agree. 
I would put a 6500 on a full length ldx.
cut to down 12'6" with 6' out the tip you could use the 525 and up to 8oz.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Firespyder hit the nail on the head. Each is different. and one of the more important note ois the Butt length. This is very important since it will affect the balance of the rod when casting and the leverage available to you. one note many people go too short when getting their early surf rods and end up re-buying after they learn what really fits them. 
Good Luck in you decission.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice from everyone. I'm going over to the BPS to look at the OM lite.I'll get it if it feels right and balances well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*both are great rods*

the handle on the LDX is going to be longer and so is the rest of the reel .... Not sure but the rod butt end is about 32" and 13' total lenght ... the OM is 28-29" ... not sure and 12' .... the bite detection on the OM won't be as good but will throw more weight and last forever ..... the LDX will have cheaper guides and finish but is a great blank ... 

6 plus OZ's and bigger fish it's the OM for sure 

throwing 3-5 oz's and table fare the LDX for sure 

Good Luck and and let us know how it goes:fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

from the end of the reel seat to the butt of the LDX is 30'', 100% sure.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Both rods are indeed great. The LDX probably loads better, but keep in mind, there's a 100% price difference between the two. Randy can get you both for pretty cheap, but the LDX costs twice as much as the OM. Can it cast twice as long? Definitely not. Is it a nice rod? Most definitely yes.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Both rods are in my price range.I'm just looking for the best rod for the money and get started throwing with a conventional outfit.I'll be using it with predominately 3-5 oz sinkers and fishing in the St.Augustine,Fl.surf.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*3-5*

3-5 oz's on the OM is on the very light end .... just for that reason the LDX would be better ... it's going to be hard to get the OM to load with three .... Tsunami rods are nice too and under $100 .... I threw one for several weeks and 3-5 would be a good fit ... the Tsunami is alot lighter too and 12' .....


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I've never considered the Tsunami.But I'll take a look at one when I get a chance.I live in Macon,Ga.so there aren't many places that sell surf rods and I would like to look at the rods before I decide.The local BPS does have a selection of OM and OM CPs.Every now and then a Lamiglas or Loomis will showup.They just don't have a LDX or Tsunami in the store.I have 3 rods now(9 1/2ft Lamiglas 3/4-3 oz,Daiwa Sealine 11ft 3-6 oz.,and a Tica 11 ft 3-8 oz.) All of them are spinning rods and I want to try a conventional for a change.I'm just looking for a good all-around rod that will throw 3 ,4 maybe 5 ozs.Most of the time the areas I fish(SE Georgia and NE Florida) do not require anything heavier.I do want to someday try the OBX for Red Drum and I'll need a heaver for that but I can wait on that.


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

*What about the Okuma.*

I've got an OM 3-6 spinning rod and I like it. It's stiff but I can throw larger lures with it when I tired of soaking bait. It's a great all around fishing rod. 

I bought a Breakaway LDX conventional and lost one of the giude inserts right off the bat and sent it back. The rod felt great but the guides were kind of cheap "in my opinion" for a $200 rod. 

I bought a 12' Okuma Solarus 3-8 conventional to replace it and its a real nice rod for the money. Throws 3-6 and it's IM6, nice and light.

If at all possible try them before you buy them.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the guides on the LDX's are batson guides. did breakaway took care of your prob?


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Several opinions have been expressed about the durability of the LDX.Is this a general problem with this rod.At $200.00 one could spend a little more and get a Lamiglas.Is the extra $ 80-$90 for the LDX worth it when comparing it to the OM lite?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the ldx is $189. lami's are $300 for an 11'ft for the arra series, $260 for the surf and jetty and still an 11ft'r.

a 13ft'r beats an 11ft'r on casting distance anyday of the week.

as for the problems, i don't really see why so many people say there's a problem. guides are rainshadow.

i can't tell you about the OM i don't have one. based on my experience, i'm pretty satisfied w/ my LDX's, i dropped them on the sand, slam them (sometimes on the trunk), sometimes bang the guides on the garage. i din't have any problems, i don't take care that much on my rods, i give more care on my reels though. 

and, call (361)949-8083 and ask for nick, he owns breakawayusa, he is a fisherman as well and he'll take care of you if you have any problems.

i once sent my ldx to them because my bottom piece had a reel seat for casting instead of spinning. i got refunded on shipping--basically they paid for shipping round trip. i've sent rods to tica and lami and those two companies bill you for shipping roundtrip.

i am loyal to the company who take care of me.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info.What is the best weight size for the LDX?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sweet spot is 4ounces.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*Right Weight...*

I use the 4.5ox Breakaway long shank weight. It throws great. 
Talk to Nick. He is a stand up guy. It's hard to find a tackle dealer that spends the amount of time explainning casting, rigging and setups that he does. I have been in his shop and seen first hand his customer relationships.
He will stand behind his product...


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to get the LDX.Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

*Nice Choice...*

Breakaway Next Generation....


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> the guides on the LDX's are batson guides. did breakaway took care of your prob?


I sent it back to Cabela's were I bought it. I lost the guide eye due to a leader knot. I use a blob knot or nail knot.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ldx*

just look it over good they have been known to ship a bad one now and then but they have a great return policy .... and don't worry about how it goes together .... you'll think it don't go all the way together but thats the way it's made ... in time it will wear and go together farther .... You'll love it .... It's should be a great match for a 525 and 3-5 oz ...they will ask you if you want a blank butt ... I got mine with the reel set already on it ....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Power Aero said:


> I sent it back to Cabela's were I bought it. I lost the guide eye due to a leader knot. I use a blob knot or nail knot.


should've contacted nick at breakaway, he is a pretty decent guy. he'll tkae care of you. i've even read on the breakaway forums that some guy step/ runover it w/ their cars/ or wanted different guide palcement and some other requests and nick pretty much took care of them all. some said the handlke is too long and nick would it cut for you or customize it for you free of charge.


----------

